# Drehzahl der Lüfter!



## kleines-Dummerle (2. Februar 2011)

*Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

Hallo,

ich besitze ein Asus P8P67 PRO. Sowie ein 2600 K , ein Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B und die restlichen gehäuselüfter vom Gehäuse Silverstone Raven.

Diese drehen sich unglaublich langsam. Ich habe zwar im UEFI auf mindestens 600RPM gestellt aber Hardwaremonitor zeigte mir sowas wie 25 rpm! 

Wie kann ich die einstellen dass die genau bei 700rpm  oder viel mehr  so drehen ? 

Ich habe ja im EFI eingestellt min 600rpm. Wenn ich starte  drehen sich die Lüfter sehr schnell doch wenn Windows gestartet wird werden diese sehr sehr langsam ! 


MfG


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

Hta keiner ne Antwort ?


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

haha ^^ .. doch

also als erstes kannst du die RPM deines CPU-Lüfters im BIOS umstellen !!
Dazu musst du beim Start des PCs die "entf.-Taste" gedrückt halten ... dann kannst du je nach Mainboard (bei mir im BIOS-Unterordner PC Health) auf Maximale Power geben oder halt Temperaturbedingt !!

Ansonsten könnte man noch die Lüfter der Grafikkarte per MSI Afterburner hochdrehen !!
... die Gehäuselüfter könnte man soweit ich weiß nur mit einer Lüftersteuerung umstellen !!

MFG Olching_Zocker


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

Naja ich habe schon im EFI /  BIOS den CPU Lüfter auf Turbo gestellt aber wenn WIndows geladen wird werden die wieder sehr sehr langsam!


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

hast dus auch gespeichert ... ??
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da an Windows liegt !!


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

Alles gespeichert. Wenn ich den Rechner starte drehen alle Lüfter sehr schnell wie´s sein soll und dann wenn Windows gestartet vllt. schon 5 sek davor drehen die sich wieeder laaaaaaaangsaaaam .. 

Ich kann´s  mir echt nicht erklären !


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

tut mir Leid aber da muss ich auch passen ... !!

Probiere mLa ien neues Thema zu starten oder den Titel dieses Themas in "Lüfterprobleme bei Wondowsstart" ... dann könnte es sein, dass mehr antworten oder du schreibst den Mainboard bzw. Gehäuse Hersteller an


----------



## esszett (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

wenn sich das bios um die luefterdrehzahl kuemmert, werden die luefter i.d.r. temperaturabhaengig gesteuert... was passiert denn, wenn du das system mal stresst? bzw. wie verhalten sich denn die temperaturen der einzelnen komponenten? vielleicht erachtet es das bios (oder efi) nicht fuer noetig, die luefter schneller drehen zu lassen, weil die temperaturen so niedrig sind...

gruSZ


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

Hey, habe das soweit eingestellt und die Lüfter drehen nun schnell. Doch wie kann ich den PC weiter kühlen, ohne daran rumzuschrauben ? Also Seite offenlassen oder was sonst ?


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2011)

Wakü wenn's das Geld zulässt!


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

Naja ich meinte OHNE DARAN RUMZUSCHRAUBEN. Also sowas einfaches Seitenteil offen lassen. Hilft so etwas oder gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten den PC zu kühlen ?


----------



## esszett (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

ans offene fenster stellen 

im ernst: belies dich mal zum thema "undervolting" in bezug auf cpu und gpu... das kann durchaus einige °c bringen...


----------



## Midgard (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

Das HW Monitor weniger anzeigt als normal anstehen, scheint normal zu sein.
Denke mal das wird mit einem >Update behoben?!
Habe einige Lüfter über das P67 Board im Bios eingestellt und HWMonitor zeigt mir auch RPM wie 120 56 98 usw an, was nicht stimmen kann!

Mit einer Software des Boardherstellers zeigt er mir fast genau das an was ich im Bios eingestellt habe. +/- paar kaputte.


----------



## nuclear (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drehzahl der Lüfter!*

Also ich bin ja kein Profi auf dem Gebiet, aber ich glaube die Seite offen lassen solltest du auf keinen Fall. Dadurch geht der Luftstrom, wie er im Atx-Gehäuse gedacht ist verloren und dein PC wird eher heißer.
Ohne Schrauben wirst wohl nicht viel machen können ausser Under-Volting, was aber auch weniger Leistung bedeutet.


----------

